
Ask HN: What is your preferred weather website? - tango24
What do you use for looking up weather? All the top results generally have tons of advertisements, or do not provide a weather map, or are a horrible user interface.
======
8_hours_ago
[https://weather.gov](https://weather.gov)

I live in a coastal area with highly localized weather, and weather.gov gives
me by far the best forecast. Sites which only have city-level granularity
don't work well when the temperature can be 5-10F different less than a mile
away.

------
vinhnx
Yr.no - also check out their iOS app
[https://www.yr.no/?spr=eng](https://www.yr.no/?spr=eng)

~~~
JNRowe
I'm in the UK, and always use yr.no for overviews. I love the occasions when a
.no site uses their heavy snow icon for what passes for a blizzard around
here.

And, I (ab)use the sites of local folk who have their weather stations and
webcams available when I'm about to go for a bike ride.

------
King-Aaron
While it doesn't count for much if you're outside of Australia, the BOM
(Bureau of meteorology) is probably the best I use.

[http://bom.gov.au](http://bom.gov.au)

------
Nicksil
[https://weather.gov](https://weather.gov) \- Primary source

[https://windy.com](https://windy.com) \- Neat visualizations

[https://darksky.net](https://darksky.net) \- Secondary/Quick-glance source

------
akulbe
Another vote for [https://darksky.net](https://darksky.net)

------
notacoward
I like Weather Underground for most things. The 10-day graph presents
information in a way I find useful and easy to understand. However, for the
weather _right now_ I like AccuWeather's MinuteCast. It's eerily accurate. I
use them to plan my runs on variable days, and I almost never get caught in
the rain if they say it's supposed to be clear. On the other hand, if it says
it's going to rain in 23 minutes and I decide to wait for a bit, it
practically always _does_ rain in exactly 23 minutes. Ditto for snow in the
winter. The exact amounts might be off, but the timing is usually spot on.

------
bgdnpn
I just use ->
[https://www.google.ro/search?q=weather](https://www.google.ro/search?q=weather)

------
farseer
[https://www.bbc.com/weather/map](https://www.bbc.com/weather/map)

Very intuitive and simple weather map

------
bprosnitz
Are there any weather websites with confidence intervals?

~~~
ckennelly
They're not confidence intervals, but weather.gov's forecasts include a link
to the NWS office's forecast discussion (updated every few hours). This can
give you a bit of insight into forecaster uncertainty and the variation
between models.

To excerpt the most recent (8:14PM EDT) NYC office's discussion:

"As a result, expect most precipitation to be focused mainly during the
evening hours. Hi-resolution models have been suggesting that the overnight
hours could be mainly if not entirely dry. This is due to 850 hPa warm front
lifting to the north by around 6z and a dry slot moving in from the SW (DC/PHI
area). For now, have just lowered pops to chance. If trends in the high
resolution models hold, pops will need to be lowered further if not removed
for the overnight hours with future updates."

------
beningrad
When it comes to planning an alpine climb, I use [http://www.mountain-
forecast.com](http://www.mountain-forecast.com) to judge what sorts of gear I
might need. Super niche use-case, but it's better than anything else I've
found.

------
Jeremy1026
Weather Underground[1], I love their 10-day forecast view with the graphs of
temperature, precipitation chance, pressure, and winds.

1) [https://wunderground.com](https://wunderground.com)

------
ebcode
I usually just go here to look at the west coast:
[http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/trop-
epac.html](http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/trop-epac.html)

------
guben20
weather-util[1] for text forecasts

#IMAGEVIEWER a static url for radar i.e. [2]

weather.gov/"zipcode" for anything needing greater detail

[1][http://fungi.yuggoth.org/weather/](http://fungi.yuggoth.org/weather/)

[2][https://radar.weather.gov/lite/N0R/BGM_loop.gif](https://radar.weather.gov/lite/N0R/BGM_loop.gif)

Out of the scope of the question, my local TV news station gives the most
accurate forecast of any other source. Also handy are top of hour terrestrial
radio updates and NOAA Weather Radio.

------
ezekg
The UI sucks but it gives you the most info:
[https://radar.weather.gov/radar.php](https://radar.weather.gov/radar.php)

------
Odenwaelder
Not a website, but the german DWD WarnWetter App gets its forecasts directly
from the german national weather service (DWD).

------
Lordarminius
on Linux CLI or any its cousins :$ "wttr.in/<your city>" Gives a 3 day
forecast that I have found to be quite accurate

------
dpeck
$ curl wttr.in/atlanta

Is great if you’re in the terminal.

------
trevyn
Google: <place> weather

------
tudelo
weather.gov hourly forecast. It has a nice graph :)

------
anotheryou
graph heavy android app: flowx

------
GlenTheMachine
Forecast.io

------
lingz
Met Office

------
arwineap
windy.com

Provides the means for me to look for myself :)

